# Le mât sert à empêcher la tente de s'effondrer. (FR)



## Oceanboy

I’m looking for the German closest translation to the french: cela sert à + verb.

Il sert à quoi ce mât rouge?
Le mât sert à empêcher la tente de s'effondrer.
Ah, ok d’accord.

Wozu dient die rote Fahnenstange? Die Stange dient dazu???, dass das  Zelt nicht zum fallen kommt.
Ah, okay, in Ordnung.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Oceanboy said:


> Die Stange dient dazu???, dass das Zelt nicht zum fallen kommt.


"dient dazu, dass" is a good translation here.

By the way, "nicht zum fallen kommt" is wrong, "nicht einstürzt" would be better.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Another good translation would be "dient dazu, ... zu". For example: "Die Stange dient dazu, das Zelt am Einstürzen zu hindern."


----------



## Oceanboy

Warum passt „fallen“ in dem Zusammenhang nicht?


----------



## Gernot Back

Oceanboy said:


> Warum passt „fallen“ in dem Zusammenhang nicht?


Doch,  „fallen“ ist in dem Zusammenhang sogar besser. _Einstürzen_ sagt man nur bei Gebäuden und vielleicht sehr großen Zirkus- oder Festzelten, bei denen die Gefahr bestünde, dass jemand erschlagen wird. Die stabilisiert man aber auch mit mehr als nur _Zeltstangen_.

_Die Stange dient dazu, das Zelt am Zusammenfallen/Zusammenklappen zu hindern._​


----------



## JörnL

Gernot Back said:


> _Die Stange dient dazu, das Zelt am Zusammenfallen/Zusammenklappen zu hindern._​


Zusammenfallen ja, nur fallen nein (aber ich nehme an, so haben Sie es auch gemeint).
Úbrigens: Egal wie klein das Zelt ist, wenn ich nachts raus muss weil es nicht stehen blieb, ist es mir "eingestürzt" und nicht bloß "zusammengefallen"


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich würde "Das Zelt ist in sich zusammengefallen" oder "zusammengesackt" verwenden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Einstürzen_ sagt man nur bei Gebäuden und vielleicht sehr großen Zirkus- oder Festzelten,





Oceanboy said:


> Le mât sert à empêcher la tente de s'effondrer.


Nur bei sehr großen Zelten (z.B. einem Zirkuszelt) spricht man von "mât",

_"Der Mast dient dazu, das Zelt am Einstürzen zu hindern._"  könnte also passen.

@Oceanboy
Um was für ein Zelt handelt es sich? (Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un chapiteau ?)


----------



## Gernot Back

JörnL said:


> Egal wie klein das Zelt ist, wenn ich nachts raus muss weil es nicht stehen blieb, ist es mir "eingestürzt" und nicht bloß "zusammengefallen"


_Einstürzen_ is definitely the more dramatic variant!


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> _"Der Mast dient dazu, das Zelt am Einstürzen zu hindern._"


Variante: 
_"Der Mast dient dazu, das Einstürzen des Zelt(e)s zu verhindern."_


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Variante:
> _"Der Mast dient dazu, das Einstürzen des Zelt(e)s zu verhindern."_


Ich denke ja, der Satz ist bereits auf Französisch falsch:
Die Zeltstange dient dazu, den Innenraum im Zelt überhaupt erst aufrechtzuerhalten!

_Le mât de la tente sert à maintenir l'espace intérieur (de la tente) !_​


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you gentlemen for your answers and corrections !
*This a personal tent for camping in the mountains.
*Would it be possible to combine:
 -Die Stange dient dazu, damit das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt???


----------



## διαφορετικός

Oceanboy said:


> -Die Stange dient dazu, damit das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt???


No, you must use "dass" here. A correct example with "damit": "Die Stange stützt das Zelt, damit es nicht zusammenfällt." (This is not a very good example, because it suggests that the "Stange" has an intention will.)


----------



## Oceanboy

What about?
Die Stange ist dafür, dass das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt.


----------



## bearded

Oceanboy said:


> What about?
> Die Stange ist dafür, dass das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt.


That would mean that _die Stange _is in favour (!) of preventing the tent from falling... 
(see dafür - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch Nr. 4 ''dafür sein'').
Possible would be ''die Stange ist dazu/dafür _da_, dass...'' (natives please confirm).


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Die Zeltstange dient dazu, den Innenraum im Zelt überhaupt erst aufrechtzuerhalten!


Ich würde sogar sagen "Die Stange dient dazu, das Zelt aufzustellen/ zu errichten." - Keine Stange, kein Zelt(innenraum).


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Possible would be ''die Stange ist dazu/dafür _da_, dass...'' (natives please confirm).


Yes, you can say this. Or "die Stange ist dafür da, ... zu ...". (But it sounds a little clumsy or "childish".)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Possible would be ''die Stange ist dazu/dafür _da_, dass...'' (natives please confirm).


›dafür da‹ gefällt mir auch nicht; ›dazu da‹ ist prima.

Die Stange ist dazu da, dass das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt.


----------



## Oceanboy

This just occurred to me:

-Die Stange dient dazu, das Zelt aufzustellen (as suggested by JClaudeK)
-Die Stange ist dazu da, damit das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt. (Mixed)
-Die Stange dient dazu, das Zelt am einstürzen zu hindern.


----------



## bearded

Oceanboy said:


> am einstürzen


I would write: am Einstürzen (substantiviert).


----------



## Oceanboy

Yes, you’re right...thank you bearded!


----------



## Oceanboy

Just one last one:

How about?

- Die Stange dient dazu, SODASS das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt ???

Would this be idiomatisch?


----------



## bearded

Oceanboy said:


> Die Stange dient dazu, SODASS das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt ??


No, I think that the addition of 'so' is wrong.  It's ''dazu,dass'' , not ''dazu,sodass''.
It would be right - in my opinion - in a sentence like_ Wir brauchen eine_ _sehr starke Stange, so dass das Zelt nicht zusammenfallen kann._


----------



## JClaudeK

Oceanboy said:


> -Die Stange ist dazu da, damit das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt. (Mixed)


"damit" passt hier nicht, siehe


Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Stange ist dazu da, *dass* das Zelt nicht zusammenfällt.





bearded said:


> No, I think that the addition of 'so' is wrong.  It's ''dazu,dass'' , not ''dazu,sodass''.
> It would be right - in my opinion - in a sentence like_ Wir brauchen eine_ _sehr starke Stange, so dass das Zelt nicht zusammenfallen kann. _


----------

